# Gm47, funcionamiento modulos gsm



## KUDOX_DANY (Feb 24, 2009)

No hay mucha información sobre este tipo de modulos y me gustaria que si alguien sabe sobre ellos  me ayudara.
El problema es que quiero hacer un proyecto utilizando un gsm y un gps  controlados mediante un pic. Por nada en particular he elegido este gsm pero bueno aun estoy a tiempo de elegir otro.

El problema esque no tengo ni idea de como funcionan y me tengo que informaciónrmar primero. He leido un poco por alto el datasheet y la verdad es que no soy una maravilla en el ingles por no decir que son un desastre. 

Para el envio de los comantos AT, ¿ se necesita algun intgrado en especial? ¿ se puede hacer directamente  con un pic?.


----------



## acarazo (Sep 22, 2009)

Yo los he usado y me responde a comandos AT. Lo unico que los tengo integrados en un modulo con salida serie y alimentacion de la disquetera.


----------

